# How can i lose emotions?



## Mass.Hysteria (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't wanna feel anymore
i don't wanna smile anymore
I don't wanna cry anymore
I don't wanna complain anymore.

I want it all gone, how can i do it. Take it AWAY i want to.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

You can't lose emotions, they're just brain chemistry, suppose you could get yourself on some mood stabilizing drug, but that'd be stupid.
However, worse things happen at sea.


----------



## Mass.Hysteria (Feb 18, 2011)

Well not lose then, how the hell can i conceal them and not show them to ANYONE?


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh, thats a little harder I'd imagine, are you at school? If so then its just a phase in which you're going through, I think everyone has it in there life, generally between 13-17 it'll wear off. Why would you want to not show them to anyone?


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Accept them...No other option.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Surreal Snake said:


> Accept them...No other option.


Pretty much.


----------



## Mass.Hysteria (Feb 18, 2011)

its possible to control them right? Like not show them right?


----------



## erasinglines (Sep 1, 2010)

Mass.Hysteria said:


> its possible to control them right? Like not show them right?


Emotions are like water. The more you try to suppress them, the more they'll just wash up over the surface. The harder the suppression, the harder they well up. But if you are still and let them flow as they will flow, you can see a slow end to the rippling across the surface as they settle.

If the waves of the water are washing up, there must be some reason - either internal or external. Is there conflict surrounding you? Is there conflict you're having within yourself? If you can identify the reason, you probably also have the solution.

Emotions are a part of everyone. And when things get too stressful or too much, it's usually good to have some sort of outlet. I personally prefer conversation with a friend over coffee or tea. I know some others who prefer a private journal. You'll find your way (if you haven't already found it), and then you'll lose it, and then you'll find it again. Speaking from experience.


----------



## Mass.Hysteria (Feb 18, 2011)

if i could lsoe anything two things about me. It would be speech and emotions, thats when i could really be free.


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

Why would you want to lose emotions? That thought isn't just unhealthy, it's actually pretty wrong. It's normal and great to have feelings for people and embracing other friends. Let the bad emotions make way for the good ones.

If there's something specific concerning you, be sure to check out the Advice Center.


----------



## nitorya528 (Feb 4, 2013)

only you and yourself can create emotions within, like fear for an example. so many people fear things, like life, death, emotions, love, and etc. but only YOU can change and be different. its fear that makes people wanna change and fear that can make someone go crazy. but its emotions that makes this world go round and emotions that make us human. think if there was a person without emotion they would just become a moving corpse noting more and nothing less. also emotions can destroy someone as if they where just another twig waiting to be stepped on. but did you know life can be a living hell or a never ending fairy tail, but it depends on how what path you pick.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

You don't want them gone you just want to be happy. Trust me emptiness will not help you in the least.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Emerson said:


> Oh, thats a little harder I'd imagine, are you at school? If so then its just a phase in which you're going through, I think everyone has it in there life, generally between 13-17 it'll wear off. Why would you want to not show them to anyone?


You know, according to my History teacher that sort of emotional instability within that age range is a recent development, since after the industrial revolution. Kind of cool to think about.


----------

